# Want to know the effectiveness of ishor systems



## Anonymous (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi everyone I want to know if someone has use the Ishor refining system,just to know what you guys think about it(purity result,if its cost effective and any other important detail). I want to know if its before I buy it.
Thank you


----------



## Noxx (Oct 9, 2008)

IShor system has been widely discussed. Please use the search function.


----------

